# My buns have to go.



## Goober (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, do to unfortunate circumstances, I have to part with my 2 boys :cry1:
I love these 2 guys but I work full time and don't have the time to give them the attention they need.


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel for you , your job demands too much of you.
i hope some one in your area can adopted them from you .


----------



## missyscove (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that you feel you need to rehome your rabbits. 
Where are you located?
Can you tell us more about them? Breed, color, age, spayed/neutered?


----------



## Goober (Feb 25, 2013)

They are mini lops. 2 boys. 
They're are about 4 months old, they are brothers but not from the same litter. I never got around to giving them the snip. in fact, I was a little hesitant as they have bonded and get on really well, they are best mates.
I'm located in Footscray, Melbourne, Australia.
Ziggy is the darker one in these pics and Goobs is the lighter one.


----------



## Velveteen_Lop (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww, you can really tell they have bonded from the last photo  I completely understand about the time restraints-I got out of rabbits for awhile due to not having time for them. Hopefully you will find them a good home and maybe in the future you can get more. Good luck!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 25, 2013)

They are darling--good luck.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 27, 2013)

If only I was in Australia...


----------



## Hyatt101 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bunnylova4eva said:


> If only I was in Australia...



Same here! Good luck finding homes! They're cuties!


----------



## Goober (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have someone coming here within the hour. I hope she's a suitable bunny owner, I've been asking others questions and knocking them back lol.. I want my buns to go to a good home and be looked after :hearts:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 28, 2013)

Best of luck to your buns!


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 1, 2013)

They're adorable.


----------



## Goober (Mar 2, 2013)

They went to a good home. So relieved they're going to get looked after properly.


----------

